

Selling your equity: $300K for 3% of your lifetime income - mhil
http://www.transcapitalist.com/transcapitalist/2010/1/18/investing-in-people-when-equity-means-sharing-an-individuals.html

======
adnam
Isn't this what's called a mortgage? :)

~~~
mhil
Well yes, except usually you aren't mortgaging yourself.

~~~
adnam
It's interesting, a $300k mortgague at, say, 3% apr would mean repayments of
around $1150 per month for 35 years. So I guess you are effectively giving
away a large proportion of your lifetime income. 3% of earnings would be a
pretty god deal for most people :)

